
Show HN: Salmalloc – A malloc built with rudimentary skip lists - WasimBhai
https://github.com/sal-j/salmalloc
======
brongondwana
I wrote a crash-safe fast recovery skiplist on-disk key-value store called
Twoskip for Cyrus IMAP:

[https://github.com/brong/cyrus-
imapd/blob/master/lib/cyrusdb...](https://github.com/brong/cyrus-
imapd/blob/master/lib/cyrusdb_twoskip.c)

I'll be talking about it at LCA in Geelong next year :) Skiplists are
definitely awesome.

------
amelius
Does anybody know of an implementation of skip lists that is purely functional
(i.e., uses immutable structures)?

~~~
kencausey
At

[http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/1539/whats-
new-i...](http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/1539/whats-new-in-
purely-functional-data-structures-since-okasaki)

I found a reference to _Skip-trees, an alternative data structure to Skip-
lists in a concurrent approach_ [1] by Xavier Messegue (1997).

[1]
[http://www.lsi.upc.edu/~peypoch/investigacio/reports.dir/RAI...](http://www.lsi.upc.edu/~peypoch/investigacio/reports.dir/RAIRO.ps.gz)

